# How to load mfi driver during the installation for Free BSD 8.2



## linuxunix (Nov 3, 2011)

I was installing FreeBSD 8.2 on PowerEdge Server where it says "No hard disk found". I explored and found that it is due to unavailability of mfi driver. Any idea how can insert this module/driver. I have downloaded the driver from  LSI website.


----------

